# Do you like people?



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Go ahead and elaborate/specify in your answers, but the poll is a simple yes or no. So no "kind of" or "sometimes" or "depends on the person"... People in general. Do you like them?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Goin with no.

I don't trust em.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I hate "them"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. :yay


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I prefer dinosaurs and monster trucks.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

A few years ago I would've yelled no as I loudly banged my fist on the table. But I'm going to go against the grain and say yes. I like people for the most part. I just lack the social prowess to interact with them.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to. But some people make it so hard.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like some, hate others, trust none.

Edit: Should have actually read op



They are fine I guess.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> hahahhahah
> 
> yeh right. eh, me too! :yay
> 
> :blank


I'm a person myself, so . . . I ain't gonna say anything bad about people. :yay

(Doesn't mean I want to be around them most of the time--but that has more to do with me than with them.)


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

No.
Most people are all about there own agenda. 
I don't trust them, 90% Will stab you in the back if need be.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe the majority of people are good people, so I said yes.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, I like people in general.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't personally like most people I meet, but I like people in general.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

yeah totally love them


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

For the most part, yes.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Gotta be honest with this one...no. People in general piss me off. There's no nice way of putting it. :no


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

In a collective sense, I DESPISE this species. But on an individual level, I usually like them, at least to the extent that I normally deal with them.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i dont like alot of the people on this website. i end up liking alot of the people i meet and get to know in real world though.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, to put it simply, "no."


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I get tired.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

when they bring me the proper tribute, yes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Yeah, but I get tired.


cus you go to bed so late each night :twak


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

People are disgustingly pathetic BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

They're exhausting, so the fewer, the better.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

no. i pretty good at being civil though...just to get by.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ospi said:


> cus you go to bed so late each night :twak


lol


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't like them in general, but it's understandable. My personality can deal with very few types of people - just the way I am.

Most people like others in general, and there are those exceptions where they don't like them. For me, it's the inverse. I go in expecting to dislike most people, and the exceptions are those who I do like.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

That was a hard decision because its just "yes or no".

People in general, meaning the majority of people ive personally met and the doctrines the majority of people believe, I really don't like

Then again theres alot of people who's company I really enjoy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

In general, very much so.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know. I'm leaning towards no. I can't relate to most, so I'm sure that's part of it, but I also constantly feel annoyed, turned off, and disappointed in them.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

No, I most definitely do not.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> No, I most definitely do not.


Really? I thought you did....lol.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Generally, yes. 

Sure, some people do awful things. But no one asked to be born. And we're all stuck here trying to make the best with where we landed. We try to look tough because we're scared, or we try to look pretty because we're lonely. People get greedy or violent but that's all a product of circumstances we have no control over.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nope..my family is an exception though.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

coldmorning said:


> Generally, yes.
> 
> Sure, some people do awful things. But no one asked to be born. And we're all stuck here trying to make the best with where we landed. We try to look tough because we're scared, or we try to look pretty because we're lonely. People get greedy or violent but that's all a product of circumstances we have no control over.


:yes I like your answer!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I do, actually. I've known some very good people. Sure, everyone has their flaws, but in general, people are good, at least on an individual level. On a mob level, they can do some pretty unsavoury stuff.

My attachment disorder is more due to me than other people. I can't say people haven't been nice to me. Many have. It's me that usually puts distance between them and myself and drifts apart, because I don't know how to maintain social bonds.

Oh, and people are definitely better than animals. I don't care for your pets. Please don't talk to me about them.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes but I don't usually enjoy talking to them or doings things with them as much as most people do (not on this site, but in general) I hate how at school/work people kind of go in groups to lunch or wherever... I try to lag behing so that I can eat alone instead.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

No, I loathe everyone of you.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I do - I just don't understand them for the most part but I like working with the type of people I work with!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No I can't stand them in general. But it's complicated.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't dislike them.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I dislike most people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like people well enough, it's SA that I hate! :duck


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I can't decide. lol...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

No, I don't like people. It's possible that this comes from resentment towards them, considering how uncomfortable I am in social situations - my perception that people reject me or would reject me. It's also possible that this is because I can't help but see how every action is selfish.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I do like people. They're just hard for me to be around w/my anxiety.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I like people in general. I like some more than others, and I dislike a lot of people as well. I especially dislike this one person that I like to call "Me". 
People are really amazing though, hate them or love them. The intelligence gap between us and the next most intelligent species is incredible.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I hate people.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm still on the fence. Depends on my mood, I guess.

So I'll play it safe and vote No.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I like a few people...mostly family.

People in general? :no:no:no:no:no

High School made me lose faith in people....:bat

I just don't trust anyone.


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

I have no desire to maintain strong friendships with people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deathinmusic said:


> Go ahead and elaborate/specify in your answers, but the poll is a simple yes or no. So no "kind of" or "sometimes" or "depends on the person"... People in general. Do you like them?


More than I used to, DiM.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I like people but certainly not all, I've run into some really cool people and some real asshats that I want nothing to do with.

I always try to think of this while dealing with people.

" Wait long enough and people will surprise and impress. When you're pissed off at someone and you're angry at them, you just haven't given them enough time. Just give them a little more time and they almost always will impress you." 
- Randy Pausch

I have this feeling the M75 is going to edit this post... lol


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I like them in theory.
Not so keen in practice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

odd_one_out said:


> No I can't stand them in general. But it's complicated.


yeah.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Zuzu said:


> No.
> Most people are all about there own agenda.
> I don't trust them, 90% Will stab you in the back if need be.


I would have to agree with this, but everyone deserves a chance.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I dislike people in general but I hate myself the most.

In work, they are sure to stab you on the back. Come on, there's no need to be naive.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Nah they suck.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't like most people. I don't understand their actions and how their minds work. 
story of my life.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

people make me wanna hurl.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I voted no but I'm not always so sure I don't like people as much as I get so frustrated with my not understanding them & their not understanding me. There's too much confusion going round for me to gauge it all properly


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

It's not that I don't like people... I'm just not that interested in associating with most of them.


----------



## marielabete (Dec 14, 2010)

No, I run away from them, but strangely enough, I like studying humanity.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Certain people, I like very much. But for the most part, no. Can't stand them. I used to like them, and I wanted them to like me, but now that my SA is just about gone, and I'm able to interact with them better, I can't honestly say that I don't like them for the most part. Too many people are very tedious to be around and have tendencies to make things much more difficult than necessary and live very solipsistic, near-sighted, pathetic existences that I question my political views a lot.


----------

